# New Sorghum Herbicide Tolerant Trait



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news for Sorghum growers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new_sorghum_herbicide-tolerant_trait_coming_to_a_field_near_you_NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------

